# Warm Bodies movie



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just watched the trailer for Warm Bodies. I looks like it could be a fun zombie movie. It's due out Feb 2013.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hilarious Here's another trailer:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't know why, but I think I like it. Very original and looks like fun.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's hilarious. I'm going to see it for sure.


----------



## macabre (Jan 8, 2013)

looks like a lot of fun. I will give it a chance but I think I will like it.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Can't wait for it to hit theaters! My husband is a huge zombie fan so I know we will see it.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont have to tell you guys I ove zombies, but somethings telling me this is gonna be another dylan dogg, not bad, just..eh. Fingers crossed for something way better though


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, I think I will too. Looks awesome!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Saw it tonight. Definitely worth going to see. Even the Mrs. liked it and she hates Zombie/Horror flicks.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

me and my boyfriend along with two friends went to see it last night. we all thought it was really good. you've gotta view it as the sarcastic comedy it is. if the stupid irony and sarcastic tone were either not enjoyed by the audience or if this were meant as a serious love story it would be awful. it's pretty much a parody.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

It was pretty good. An interesting departure from the typical flesh eating zombie horror. You get to see from an alternate (albeit, in an ironic) perspective. As Gothic said, it is a parody from the zombie viewpoint.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We watched the movie last night and found it entertaining, funny, and (for me) utterly charming. It was a fresh take on the zombie genre skillfully blended with elements of Romeo and Juliet. The character of "R" is appealing and you can't help but root for him as he struggles to make a human connection with Julie.

If you're expecting classic George Romero, you probably won't like it. For anyone else, I recommend it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I loved it too Roxy! I thought it was adorable how he fell in love with a live girl, and then she fell in love too. I liked how all the zombies started to "remember" their past lives...actually made me tear up a bit, I am such softie...:crykin:


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

It was good for what it is. I liked it enough ha.


----------

